# powertech Leverage Squat Calf Machine



## diablomex (Jun 1, 2008)

do you guys think its like doing hack squats?


----------



## jderksen (Jun 2, 2008)

I have one, feels more like real squats than hacks, wouldn't say it's as effective as doing barbell squats but it is a nice machine and is good to use from time to time just to switch things up. nice for calves as well


----------



## diablomex (Jun 2, 2008)

jderksen said:


> I have one, feels more like real squats than hacks, wouldn't say it's as effective as doing barbell squats but it is a nice machine and is good to use from time to time just to switch things up. nice for calves as well



the reason that i asked. because i got a  mini leg press machine.and i was wondering if im doing too much.because i do barbell squats,leg press then i use the powertech thing because i asked the same question on another time and someone told me that  the powertech machine, was like doing hack squats


----------



## jderksen (Jun 2, 2008)

your leg press, is it the powertec model(compact leg sled)? I also have that and I would say it's more like a hack than a press and feels more like one than the leverage squat/calf. I gues it would depend on how you position your feet, I could see it feeling like a hack if you keep them to the lower end of the angled platform on your leverage squat and kept them fairly close together. as far as doing too much, I can't see it being too much if you keep the working sets to a reasonable number (say 2-3) and as long as you are able to  walk properly again and are no longer sore by the time you hit legs again.


----------



## diablomex (Jun 2, 2008)

jderksen said:


> your leg press, is it the powertec model(compact leg sled)? I also have that and I would say it's more like a hack than a press and feels more like one than the leverage squat/calf. I gues it would depend on how you position your feet, I could see it feeling like a hack if you keep them to the lower end of the angled platform on your leverage squat and kept them fairly close together. as far as doing too much, I can't see it being too much if you keep the working sets to a reasonable number (say 2-3) and as long as you are able to  walk properly again and are no longer sore by the time you hit legs again.



the mini  leg press is not made by powertech i got it from new york barbells.im not hurting from my leg routine,just sometimes we tend to do more than we need to and need to check ourselves sometimes.thank you for the feedback. i would like to try one of those compact leg sleds,just to get to see how it feels.thanks


----------

